# Why no more Army Electronic Library ?



## Catamaran22 (31 Aug 2007)

I tried to click on Fieldcraft and C6 manuals, but this message came up - 

" HTTP Error 404 - The Army Electronic Library is no longer available from the Internet.
The Army Electronic Library is no longer available from the Internet..... We regret any inconvenience this decision may cause."

Does anyone know WHY this happened? (A terrible loss.... ) 

- Catamaran22


----------



## dapaterson (31 Aug 2007)

Likely becaouse some started taking information security seriously.  Many pubs are UNCLAS but still not for release without authority; posting them to the Internet with few if any access controls is not a good thing.


----------



## Catamaran22 (2 Sep 2007)

I still think it’s a serious loss that the Electronic Library of lessons and manuals was taken off the public internet. Was this necessary? Will someone higher up explain this, please?

If DND Ottawa chose to put these files on the public internet for so many years, could they have been that potentially harmful? In fact, the DND website said - “Information on [DND sites] has been posted with the intent that it be readily available for personal and public non-commercial use… “ 
Far more extreme things have long been available on the public internet and elsewhere posted by other folk, and always will be. 

Some may recall that much of this info was contained in a book for privates called CF Warrior’s Handbook, but it was stopped some years ago (I don’t know why). That cancellation caused an info void which the Electronic Library filled. 

A SOLUTION: 

I suggest giving each CF member and new recruit a DVD with all the important Electronic Library files that were once available on the public internet (and the Warrior’s Handbook too). E.g., BMQ and SQ lessons, manuals for C7, C6, C9, fieldcraft, rappelling, 82 mm mortar, etc. These DVDs are cheap to produce, likely under $5 each.
(Of course, these may be on the internal DIN system also, but privates don’t have access to that.)

Make it very clear that the DVD is for the CF member’s use only, for some minimum (though not hyper) security. This would reduce its distribution to potential bad folk (but never eliminate it entirely, we know, 100% security seems impossible with such low-level basic info, anyways). 
This solution would be the best available, I believe, and I hope Ottawa DND will seriously consider it. 

* Why is reading prep a good idea? 
I have seen recruits fail BMQ courses for lack of written material to study from, and regard themselves as “stupid,” or even consider dropping out of CF, which would be a personnel loss CF can’t afford. And BMQ and SQ courses are sometimes being cancelled for lack of instructors; any recruit might also become an instructor one day, so it never hurts to learn the info as early as possible. 
Knowing the material can help foster recruit pride, confidence, and self-reliance. Such reading preparation far beats scrambling to write notes on everything, in the rain, lack of time and sleep, etc.  

- Catamaran 22


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2007)

Catamaran22 said:
			
		

> I suggest giving each CF member and new recruit a DVD with all the important Electronic Library files that were once available on the public internet (and the Warrior’s Handbook too). E.g., BMQ and SQ lessons, manuals for C7, C6, C9, fieldcraft, rappelling, *82 mm mortar*, etc. These DVDs are cheap to produce, likely under $5 each.



Thats 81mm


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2007)

Catamaran22

Obviously you have no idea of what SECURITY is, or you would not be posting this garbage.  I am sure that the previous answer to your little quiery should have been enough of an answer to your question, yet you still try to reason why over and over again, like that little kid who didn't get the answer he wanted from Mom, so now he has to ask Dad.  Sorry KID, but the answer is stilll the same.

You question DND Security, yet you don't have any qualms about not filling out your profile, so we would have a better idea of whom we were answering.  Right now, you are just an ill informed KID, trying to make impressions on an internet site. 

Now, for the last time...........SECURITY ISSUES.  OPSEC.   Are you happy now?

LOCKED


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2007)

Catamaran22 said:
			
		

> (Of course, these may be on the internal DIN system also, but privates don’t have access to that.)



Sure they do




> I have seen recruits fail BMQ courses for lack of written material to study from,



Theres nothing on BMQ that diffcult to grasp that it requires something like what you are proposing.



> and regard themselves as “stupid,” or even consider dropping out of CF, which would be a personnel loss CF can’t afford.



I'm sorry but if what they teach at BMQ is enough to make you feel "stupid", McDonalds might be a more suitable workplace.



> And BMQ and SQ courses are sometimes being cancelled for lack of instructors;



So......?


> any recruit might also become an instructor one day, so it never hurts to learn the info as early as possible.



Procedures, techniques change frequently.......theres no need for a recruit to worry about thing they wont be doing for years to come.



> Such reading preparation far beats scrambling to write notes on everything, in the rain, lack of time and sleep, etc.



Rain , night, dirt, hunger, lack of sleep.....Oh no, the horror.....we wouldnt want soldiers to have to be able to function in those conditions now would  we


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2007)

Catamaran22 said:
			
		

> I still think it’s a serious loss that the Electronic Library of lessons and manuals was taken off the public internet. Was this necessary? Will someone higher up explain this, please?
> 
> If DND Ottawa chose to put these files on the public internet for so many years, could they have been that potentially harmful? In fact, the DND website said - “Information on [DND sites] has been posted with the intent that it be readily available for personal and public non-commercial use… “
> Far more extreme things have long been available on the public internet and elsewhere posted by other folk, and always will be.
> ...



Do you understand the concept and saying of ' No Brainer?"


----------

